# chits



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

we have for years grown large quantities of potatoes (we are from a potato growing area) using the technique of removing each chit then potting them then planting out the single stems which gives a consistent large early crop a month ahead of other methods. We have yet to plant here, does anyone have experience of potato planting bordering on the commercial scale here? What methods are used?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

More or less exactly as you describe except potting up and replanting, Colorado beetle is a major issue here


----------

